# who likes to travel



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

this is a deal you cant pass up!!!http://youtu.be/kiurD9QI33c


----------



## Warwick (Apr 23, 2011)

I know I like to travel, I like to walk there if I can because taking the car requires steering a wheel which I find really annoying.


----------

